# 250 amp service



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Depends on the load calc of each apt and the total load calc for both apts #1. I have a "200" amp meter that says 250 amps overall and 200 continuous, so you may not need a 320/400meter pan. Whats your calcs?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

AMPED said:


> I am bidding a 2 story home with a 250 amp service. What is the standard when doing this. I know I need a 400 amp meter main and 2 panels I am just usure if should make both panels 200 amps or if I can drop to 150 each or even 125 each.
> 
> Thanks


Well if you make both panels 200 and have a 400 amp meter main then you have a 400 amp service. For me it is cheaper to do a 400 amp service then it would be to do a 250 amp service. Not sure I ever saw a 250 amp service-- 300 yes but mostly 400.

Does your supplier stock 150amp panels? If so then 2- 150 amp panels would work but I would not use a 400 amp meter main.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Well if you make both panels 200 and have a 400 amp meter main then you have a 400 amp service. For me it is cheaper to do a 400 amp service then it would be to do a 250 amp service. Not sure I ever saw a 250 amp service-- 300 yes but mostly 400.
> 
> Does your supplier stock 150amp panels? If so then 2- 150 amp panels would work but I would not use a 400 amp meter main.


True Dat. Sometimes it's easier to just put 2 200's and a 400 meter pan with double lugs instead of using a 200 with a trough and blah blah blah...


----------



## AMPED (Jan 12, 2010)

NolaTigaBait - its a single family residence

Dennis Alwon - The plans speced for 250 amp service but achitect did not specify anything else. I was told by my supply house it is cheaper to just install a 400 amp meter main combo. I was just trying to figure what size to make each panel inside the residence.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

AMPED said:


> NolaTigaBait - its a single family residence
> 
> Dennis Alwon - The plans speced for 250 amp service but achitect did not specify anything else. I was told by my supply house it is cheaper to just install a 400 amp meter main combo. I was just trying to figure what size to make each panel inside the residence.


Ok. Its a single family residence, must have misread.What's the Calcs, though?...If the "meter main" is cheaper, go that route. Install 2 200 mlo panels in the house.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

AMPED said:


> NolaTigaBait - its a single family residence
> 
> Dennis Alwon - The plans speced for 250 amp service but achitect did not specify anything else. I was told by my supply house it is cheaper to just install a 400 amp meter main combo. I was just trying to figure what size to make each panel inside the residence.


This is where your design skills kick in. The architect may have spec'd 250 (which kinda seems like he just pulled that number from somewhere) on the plans, but you can do your own calc. and possibly end up with a 200, or if larger, maybe a 320 pan and two 150A panels with just as many circuit spaces as the 200's.

Could you elaborate more on what your supply house said about the 400 being cheaper? What were they comparing that to?

thanks


----------



## AMPED (Jan 12, 2010)

No load calcs. No square foot povided, no sizes for ac units. These are just preliminary plans. What a pain.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

My prices for the two 200 panels would be less than the two 150's. You will have to price the wire difference to see where you stand


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

3xdad said:


> This is where your design skills kick in. The architect may have spec'd 250 (which kinda seems like he just pulled that number from somewhere) on the plans, but you can do your own calc. and possibly end up with a 200, or if larger, maybe a 320 pan and two 150A panels with just as many circuit spaces as the 200's.
> 
> Could you elaborate more on what your supply house said about the 400 being cheaper? What were they comparing that to?
> 
> thanks


Who makes 40 circuit 150 amp panels? 

I've only seen 30-circuit. Square D must make them. 

As for the op, I would do a load calc and see exactly what your connected load is.

Sent from my iPhone somewhere in the field.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would install 2- 200 amp main lug only panels fed from 2- 125 amp breakers. If the 125 amp main lug panels give you enough spaces then just use that.

The problem as I see it is that a 400 amp meter main usually has 2- 200 amp breakers in it. You could just remove them and install 2- 125 amp breakers.

Another route is to buy a 400 amp meter base and install 2- 125 amp panels.


----------



## stevo1020 (Jul 13, 2011)

Dennis Alwon - The plans speced for 250 amp service but *achitect* did not specify anything else. I was told by my supply house it is cheaper to just install a 400 amp meter main combo. I was just trying to figure what size to make each panel inside the residence.[/quote]
I found your problem...an architect doesn't know  about electrical service


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Who makes 40 circuit 150 amp panels?
> 
> I've only seen 30-circuit. Square D must make them.
> 
> ...


sq d and siemans


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

stevo1020 said:


> Dennis Alwon - The plans speced for 250 amp service but *achitect* did not specify anything else. I was told by my supply house it is cheaper to just install a 400 amp meter main combo. I was just trying to figure what size to make each panel inside the residence.


 I found your problem...an architect doesn't know  about electrical service[/QUOTE]

like NOLA says, do your calc's first...150's each side? One 200 and a 150?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I am not sure if this will work in state of Floridé but why not get twinner meter socket 2X200 avce with main breaker below { this you can able change size of breaker down to 125 amp each } then from there you use the 200 amp Main Luggers that should work ok with it however I don't recall what the addtional codes that will cover on state of Floridé.

I know Chris do live in state of Floride plus few other guys they may chime in as well if they know the local connires do show up.

Merci,
Marc


----------

